# unsung star



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

throughout the year, dallas had one player that hustled every play, always went for the loose ball, bodied people bigger than him, tried to shut down everyone and almost did, didn't worry about offense, is not mentioned in pregame, plays the game the way it should be played, doesnt make the big bucks, doesnt complain on touch fouls, and plays every game like it is his last(or atleast he tries). this unsung star is EDUARDO NAJERA.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

:yes: :clap: 

:twave: 
:twave:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

When I tried to tell people how important hand good he was earlier in the season I was laughed out of forums. Glad to see hes getting his well deserved recognition now.

I think the reason his unsung is because the media wants to push the Dallas has no D stigma to the limit and hes one of the best defenders in the league.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

i wouldnt have pushed you out of the forum. if i stole your previous thread im sorry as you can tell i just registered last month.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmavs4188</b>!
> throughout the year, dallas had one player that hustled every play, always went for the loose ball, bodied people bigger than him, tried to shut down everyone and almost did, didn't worry about offense, is not mentioned in pregame, plays the game the way it should be played, doesnt make the big bucks, doesnt complain on touch fouls, and plays every game like it is his last(or atleast he tries). this unsung star is EDUARDO NAJERA.


I won't say unsung star, I think Narera got alot of press this year. Every time I watched a Mav game, they were talking about his interior defense, and the way he is their best defensive stopper... and I seriously mean every game. It was like...

"too bad Najera isn't playing, because the ***** would have had to deal with a much different look."

and tons of lines like that, of course stars don't get those comments... but he was far from unsung.

-Petey


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

i think he should have been an all star defense.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

how do i select a pic saved on my comp as the avatar:topic: . but najera should be on the all defense team


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Once again came up big in some of the games he played this year. He was a big factor on our record compared to last year. This was my first quality thread on here.:yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> how do i select a pic saved on my comp as the avatar:topic: . but najera should be on the all defense team


There is an upload avatar option.

-Petey


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> There is an upload avatar option.
> ...


only for supporting members though.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> only for supporting members though.


Yes sorry, thought Zach was a SM.

-Petey


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I love Eddie. I think alot of people forgot about him because he was injured for alot of the season. He definitley brings defense and toughness to the court, which is critical for the playoffs.


----------

